
Tesla N. American Reservation List Exhausted - Animats
https://www.reuters.com/video/2019/02/09/exclusive-tesla-reservation-list-exhaust
======
Animats
URL being difficult. Needs params to work.

Video: [https://www.reuters.com/video/2019/02/09/exclusive-tesla-
res...](https://www.reuters.com/video/2019/02/09/exclusive-tesla-reservation-
list-exhaust?videoId=512811699&videoChannel=5)

Short version: Tesla has finished satisfying their reservation list. The
remaining people on the list want the original low-priced model ($35K), which
Tesla doesn't want to sell.

